# MariaDB is marked broken and does not build under FreeBSD 10



## bugrakoc (Jan 27, 2014)

Today I wanted to upgrade my box to FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE, and I wanted a clean start so I just installed FreeBSD 10.0 from scratch. Afterwards I installed lang/php5, lang/php5-extensions and www/lighttpd. Then I decided to install MariaDB instead of MySQL, so I went to the databases/mariadb-server and ran `make config-recursive` and `make install clean` afterwards.

This is the output *I* got:

```
root@myfreebsd:/usr/ports/databases/mariadb-server # make install clean
===>  mariadb53-server-5.3.12 is marked as broken: Does not build under FreeBSD 10.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb-server
```

Does this mean I need to stick with MySQL or can I fix this?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: mariadb is marked broken and does not build under freebs*

Here's the reason for why it's marked broken.

You can use databases/mariadb55-server if you're not bound to 5.3.  I just tested it and it builds fine on 10.0.


----------



## bugrakoc (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: mariadb is marked broken and does not build under freebs*

Thank you for you*r* reply, @dpejesh.

I am now installing databases/mariadb55-server. I will post the results here after the build and install completes.


----------



## bugrakoc (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MariaDB is marked broken and does not build under FreeBS*

I have successfully installed databases/mariadb55-server on FreeBSD 10. It is pretty awesome, as it just worked out of the box with my older MySQL database backup. Here is what I did:

I just copied /var/db/mysql and after installing MariaDB simply copied back the database folders for MyISAM tables and ibdata1 file for InnoDB tables, then ran `chown -R mysql:mysql /var/db/mysql` and `mysqlcheck -r --all-databases -u root -p`, and that's it. Of course, mysqld should not be running while backing up and restoring backups. Otherwise, you might end up with inconsistent tables.

Be aware, InnoDB tables don't need repair, so you will get errors for InnoDB tables when trying to repair. Just ignore them.

Have a nice day everyone!

PS: @SirDice, I apologize for poorly formatting my previous posts.


----------



## bmmcwhirt (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: MariaDB is marked broken and does not build under FreeBS*

MDB 5.5.33a fails on FreeBSD 10.  Even with SSL disabled it fails in some yassl stuff. With SSL off and set to use OpenSSL from ports it still fails in some yassl stuff. Since other people seem to be having no problem I'm posting here to see if I have something wrong before contacting the maintainer.

Portion of the build output:
http://pastebin.com/nX2US2UX


----------



## tovo (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: MariaDB is marked broken and does not build under FreeBS*

The same thing here: MariaDB55 cannot be built under a fresh installed FreeBSD 10.0.


			
				dpejesh said:
			
		

> ... if you're not bound to 5.3.  I just tested it and it builds fine on 10.0.


Well, it doesn't work anymore, the package is flagged as BROKEN


----------

